# Bigfoot, lochness monster, chapacabra?



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 24, 2008)

:shock: what has our world come to


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 24, 2008)

I find cryptozoology very interesting. The rodent that Dave posted about was prey to the mighty megalania (sp?). Megalania of course has died out but there have been many claims in Australia and other countries that they have seen this animal with having no prior knowledge of it's past existence... Maybe it still exists? I don't know, but if a 30 foot monitor sees me, he will only see a blur. :bolt


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 24, 2008)

Fantasy is what the mind thrives on..


----------



## Mike (Jan 24, 2008)

I really have a passion for this sort of stuff....


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 24, 2008)

Me and my 2 friends have personally seen bigfoot.Never have been into this stuff until I actually saw one.


But ANYTHING is possible.Its a big world.


----------



## nat (Jan 24, 2008)

one of the leading bigfoot experts in the world lives in my town ha ha. And my very well respected biology teacher witnessed a lochness monster - like creature off our coast as her father was a japanese fisherman and they were on the ocean a lot. I am not saying they absolutely exist but its a big world out there and we learn new things everyday


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe in Bigfoot and UFO's, and USO's. But no longer the lochness monster due to them doing soo many expeditions and searches with soo much equipment and they still havent found anything, at this point I don't think they ever will.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 24, 2008)

They are all real!!!! hahah


----------



## boygenius (Jan 29, 2008)

I once thought I saw bigfoot.

but it just turned out to be my neighbor.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 29, 2008)

boygenius said:


> I once thought I saw bigfoot.
> 
> but it just turned out to be my neighbor.






.......nice..lol......


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 29, 2008)

i thought i saw big foot too, we were away on a road trip to california, and we came across a huge forest, and i thought a huge stump moved
and here's a theaory, recently something that looked like sasquatch has been caught on a picture from mars, and the rock that looks like a face on mars looks like the face of the sphynx in Egypt, we see sasqutach here in a america, and the sphynx was built thousands of years ago in egypt, however both sasquatch, and the face have been seen on mars, what does that tell us?


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 29, 2008)

THAT is the most redicules thing I have ever heard in my life. I hope you were joking.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 29, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> THAT is the dumbest thing I have ever heard in my life. Period, No offense, but you should hit yourself or somthing equally as painful.



that was rude... I think he was joking, but even if he wasn't, people can draw their own decisions. No need to put em down. 

God flooded the earth except for Noah and his wife? 
1. What about animals who eat other animals?
2. What about individual weather requirements?
3. What about EVERYONE else with a boat?
4. If Noah was it and he was a white guy... where do darker people come from?
5. If inbreeding causes genetic faults at the third generation, why are we all fine?
6. What about fish?

Nobody likes their faith intruded upon. Faith comes in multiple flavors, and as humans we can respect whatever people have faith in, whether it be religion, cryptozoology, aliens, etc. Everyone deserves a shot without having to expect punches in the face.


----------



## erk (Jan 29, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> THAT is the dumbest thing I have ever heard in my life. Period, *No offense*, but you should hit yourself or somthing equally as painful.



Why say "No offense", if you obviously meant to be offensive?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 29, 2008)

ok lets end this here, and not let turn into a argument over one rude comment.. Keep it happy people :moon2


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 29, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> ColdThirst said:
> 
> 
> > THAT is the dumbest thing I have ever heard in my life. Period, No offense, but you should hit yourself or somthing equally as painful.
> ...




I just said that bigfoot is not on mars and then you make a list that discredits what the bible says, and that God doesn't exist? That makes sense.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 29, 2008)

dude WTF??!!?? END IT NOW!


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 29, 2008)

ok COWHER I'll let it be where it stands


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 30, 2008)

um, i was kidding btw


----------

